# Costa Rica Wildlife Shots



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

I was fortunate enough to go to Costa Rica twice last year, once with the family and once for my brother's bachelor party. Here are some of my better wildlife shots.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice pics! My favorite is the sloth. It reminds me of how I can sometimes be on the weekends after a long work week.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

A few more. Had to shrink to get them to upload.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

